# Question about spoiled green onions



## Tenchains (May 24, 2017)

Hi. I recently bought some green onions at the store. When I pulled them out to chop them I noticed a smell that is unfamiliar any other time that I have used them which is quite often. There was no mold on them. I smelled them closely and it was not as noticeable as when I pulled them from the bag. I cooked them in woth my ground meat but felt sick immediately after eating. I was able to walk it off. I went back and pulled all of the onions out of the remaining food. My question is will this be sufficient to allow me to eat the rest of the dish. I cooked it a few hours ago and pulled the onion out of it jist now.


----------



## blissful (May 24, 2017)

Nope. Whatever is wrong with the onions rotting is now spread throughout your dish with the meat. Just throw it out. It isn't worth getting sick over. Take good care of you!


----------



## dragnlaw (May 24, 2017)

*ditto blissful. *

 If they were bad enough that you felt it immediately - them thar's powerful toxins rotting on d'onions - just chuck it out.  

I'm usually pretty lax with things like that but there is stupid (like me) and then there is REALLY STUPID (like people who end up getting their stomachs pumped - hopefully in time). 

Back to that adage... better safe than sorry! 

Also you might try to remember when you bought them, where you bought them, if either are rather recent I would go back to the store and mention it.  I'm not saying this for a monetary refund but for the safety of others.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 24, 2017)

It's very unusual for food poisoning to have an immediate effect like that. Typically it takes several hours to a week or more. That makes me wonder whether this was really the problem. 

That said, if food smells bad, don't eat it. As blissful said, anything that might be wrong with the onions is now a part of the dish. Throw it out.


----------



## Vinylhanger (May 24, 2017)

If my system in any way doesn't like the food or drink, it reacts almost immediately .  Makes eating out a bit interesting at times.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 25, 2017)

Vinylhanger said:


> If my system in any way doesn't like the food or drink, it reacts almost immediately .  Makes eating out a bit interesting at times.


Having a delicate stomach is not the same as food poisoning.


----------



## Kayelle (May 25, 2017)

Sad such a terrible experience led you to Discuss Cooking and hope to have more pleasant times with you here. Hope you feel better!!


----------



## CraigC (May 25, 2017)

On a side note, we never leave veges like green onions in the bag when placed in the fridge. Of the veges we do refrigerate, celery and carrots are the only ones that do fine left in the bag.


----------



## Addie (May 25, 2017)

One time when my landlord came into my home, he said he smelt gas. He checked the stove. Nope, that was fine. Then he asked me if I had any onions. Can he see them? I brought them out and there was one that was in the process of turning rotten. He told me that onions when they start to go bad give off the odor of gas. Good thing to know. That was probably what we were smelling. 
. 
We found that the whole bag was going bad. Out they went with the trash. I would suggest that you do the same. That one onion had been giving off the gas that infected the rest of your onions.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 25, 2017)

But being sensitive to a food and having a quick reaction can triple that reaction time if the food itself is starting to go. 

so whether or not it is actually to be called "food poisoning" or just plain reaction to the rotten food - doesn't really matter.  It is affecting your stomach which in its own greedy little mind thinks it is being 'poisoned' and it will react swiftly to get rid of it any way it sees fit.  Usually not pleasant for the host.  As obviously Vinylhanger, myself and probably anyone with IBS/D can attest to.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 25, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> But being sensitive to a food and having a quick reaction can triple that reaction time if the food itself is starting to go.



I've never heard that before. Do you have evidence of that idea? 



dragnlaw said:


> so whether or not it is actually to be called "food poisoning" or just plain reaction to the rotten food - doesn't really matter.  It is affecting your stomach which in its own greedy little mind thinks it is being 'poisoned' and it will react swiftly to get rid of it any way it sees fit.  Usually not pleasant for the host. [emoji38] As obviously Vinylhanger, myself and probably anyone with IBS/D can attest to.



It does matter. How a doctor would treat this condition depends on exactly what the problem is. Just like people saying they're allergic to something when they don't actually have an allergy, which is the immune system reacting to something. It's very specific. 

I have IBD. I've had painful reactions to food, but I have never had food poisoning, that I'm aware of. I really don't understand why you think words don't matter.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 25, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I've never heard that before. Do you have evidence of that idea?
> 
> **Yup, me.**
> 
> ...



Most people when the catch a "bug", *commonly* just called "gastro" which are infamously usually contracted in hospitals are just called that by both doctors and nurses. When someone has a slight "gastro" attack they often think that they have had a slight case of food poisoning. Not true of course and if they want to go to hospital and/or doctor, they will probably find out otherwise. But because within a day or two it passes...  they do nothing. and still refer to it as a "slight case of food poisoning"  

*GG*, everything you say is perfectly true with all the i's dotted and t's crossed, I just don't do that unless I need to.

whoops - didn't mean to make it look like all your quote, but I don't know how to fix it other than with asterisks. Sorry!


----------



## roadfix (May 25, 2017)

If they're slimy I throw them out.    At 33 cents per bunch I don't feel bad tossing them out.


----------



## Souschef (May 25, 2017)

Addie said:


> One time when my landlord came into my home, he said he smelt gas. He checked the stove. Nope, that was fine. Then he asked me if I had any onions. Can he see them? I brought them out and there was one that was in the process of turning rotten. He told me that onions when they start to go bad give off the odor of gas. Good thing to know. That was probably what we were smelling.
> .
> We found that the whole bag was going bad. Out they went with the trash. I would suggest that you do the same. That one onion had been giving off the gas that infected the rest of your onions.


  I had the exact same experience. We keep our onions in a mesh bag on the service porch. It is also where our gas drier is installed. I was afraid we had a leak, but finally found the bad onions. 
Onions have sulfur in  them, and the rotting process frees it. The stuff used to odorize gas is methyl mercaptan, which is also sulfur based.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 25, 2017)

roadfix said:


> If they're slimy I throw them out.    At 33 cents per bunch I don't feel bad tossing them out.



OMG!  I wish ours were that cheap.  OMG! I have to go into the Asian market to get anything near that price! $1.59 for (I think last time) 3 bunches. In the big box they start at $1.59 per unit and I've seen them much much higher!


----------



## Cheryl J (May 25, 2017)

roadfix said:


> If they're slimy I throw them out. At 33 cents per bunch I don't feel bad tossing them out.


 
I throw them out at first sign of any slime too, and think nothing of it.  They're usually around .89/bunch here which is still dirt cheap, but I never see them for .33/bunch.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 25, 2017)

*Cheryl*, 89 cents is nothing compared to the cost, money and otherwise, to eating something that can make you sick, right?




dragnlaw said:


> ***Statement wasn't to a doctor - just ordinary garden variety people.* I am very sensitive to certain foods but when a food is offered to me that I know I will react to rather than go into a big explanation, I just say I'm allergic and let it go at that*. simple accepted end of story - would I say that to a doctor or medical person trying to help me? of course not! **


You might want to start rephrasing your reason for not eating something. Say along the lines of "that ingredient causes me severe distress and you don't want to experience the end result" rather than "I'm allergic". Why? What if you DO eat something that gives you that gastric distress inadvertently, but you've already given your "I'm allergic" excuse. I'm not a medical person, but I would not want someone who might panic over you give you a shot with an epi pen thinking it WAS an allergic reaction. Probably a little more worrisome than a burp-up or a quick run to the bathroom.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 26, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You might want to start rephrasing your reason for not eating something. Say along the lines of "that ingredient causes me severe distress and you don't want to experience the end result" rather than "I'm allergic". .



Well said *CG*, I will try rephrasing. But still, being allergic does not always mean you will have an anaphylaxic(sp?)  reaction!


----------



## Kayelle (May 26, 2017)

I admit to getting a little annoyed when people claim they're "allergic" to something they just don't like. Someone here once said they were "allergic" to all vegetables. Yeah, right.


----------



## Just Cooking (May 26, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> I admit to getting a little annoyed when people claim they're "allergic" to something they just don't like. Someone here once *said they were "allergic" to all vegetables*. Yeah, right.





I have a relative who is still mad at me for laughing when she told me that... 

I truly don't miss her...   

Ross


----------



## roadfix (May 26, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> I throw them out at first sign of any slime too, and think nothing of it.  They're usually around .89/bunch here which is still dirt cheap, but I never see them for .33/bunch.




Regularly sold at 99 cents for 3 bunches.....I always buy 3.


----------



## blissful (May 26, 2017)

Some people that I know are not worth explaining anything to them. I am not allergic to anything physically. I know one person though that makes me sick, sick in the heart, sick trying to figure out what the heck they are doing, sick to my stomach, fearful, angry, feeling invalidated, treated unjustly, falsely accused, angry. I would not usually explain why or how, I am allergic to this person. If I were to say, "I'm allergic to this person", most people would get the subtleties of language, recognize it is not a physical allergy in the sense of hives, vomiting, throat closing up, problems breathing and take me to a hospital. That I do not like the way I'm treated by this person, is enough for me to say, no thanks. I might have to start saying, "I'm allergic to this person". And just leave it at that.

I am also not a picky eater, I like almost everything. There are people here brought up in homes where their parents forced them to eat things they didn't want to eat. Recognize for what it is, a violation of their preferences and who they are. Being forced to eat food can leave a lasting impression upon a person and they may choose to find a way around a conflict of being forced to eat something, as "I'm allergic" as that shuts down the conflict. If someone says they are allergic to something, they are either stating a health issue or a preference. I accept this.

I realize some people here must have absolute honesty and require this honesty, but, really, is it any business of yours, their medical records, or is this a court of law? This is a social forum to learn and share, it is neither anyone's business about another person's medical records and this is not a court of law either.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 26, 2017)

Well said *blissful*, thanks.

Everyone has their own opinions and I have enjoyed enormously hearing them all. 

To each their own...


----------



## Just Cooking (May 26, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Well said *blissful*, thanks.
> 
> Everyone has their own opinions and I have enjoyed enormously hearing them all.
> 
> To each their own...




Amen and Amen...   

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (May 26, 2017)

blissful said:


> I realize some people here must have absolute honesty and require this honesty, but, really, is it any business of yours, their medical records, or is this a court of law? This is a social forum to learn and share, it is neither anyone's business about another person's medical records and this is not a court of law either.



I'm going to assume you are referring to my question about this statement:


dragnlaw said:


> But being sensitive to a food and having a quick reaction can triple that reaction time if the food itself is starting to go.



I took this to mean that this was a common occurrence, not specific to one person. I have no interest in any DC member's medical history - my question was more general. 

All someone needs to say is, "I can't have X. Does Y contain any?" Just communicate your needs honestly and accurately. No one needs details except for medical professionals, but misleading people has unintended consequences. One is making people take allergies less seriously because everyone seems to be allergic to something these days, even if they don't know what an allergy actually is.


----------



## Addie (May 26, 2017)

I make a concerted effort to NOT offer medical advice to anyone. But I will offer advice on food. How to choose it, prepare it and preserve it. If that person becomes ill from that food, then they should seek medical care. 

If a member of my family has a problem that they had as a child, I will let them know how it was treated at that time. What they choose to do with that information, is up to them. I never say "This is what you have to do." I am not their doctor, I am their mother.


----------



## roadfix (May 27, 2017)

I found an even better deal this morning at another supermarket.


----------



## blissful (May 27, 2017)

roadfix said:


> I found an even better deal this morning at another supermarket.View attachment 26947


 I grow them so they are always fresh but criminy, those are a good deal! Go for it.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 27, 2017)

What on earth do you do with that many onions?

Granted, I live alone but even when I had a house full I couldn't go thru 4 bunches in a week!


----------



## roadfix (May 27, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> What on earth do you do with that many onions?
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, I live alone but even when I had a house full I couldn't go thru 4 bunches in a week!





We actually do use them a lot, but we also end up tossing out a bunch or two from time to time.
But since they're so cheap, no worries.

Now on the other hand, the same market had Japanese eggplants this morning @ 2.99/lb.   I can get the same at Ralph's/Kroger for only 1.49/lb.
Many items are dirt cheap while many others are overpriced.


----------



## Just Cooking (May 27, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> What on earth do you do with that many onions?
> 
> Granted, I live alone but even when I had a house full I couldn't go thru 4 bunches in a week!



This entire thread has made me smile...

I've posted before that Jeannie seldom cooks.. She makes a great quesadilla and a few other things in which she always uses green onions... Consequently, she *always* grabs a bunch of them when we shop... I smile and quietly toss the ones which go bad.. I have to humor my sweetie...  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (May 28, 2017)

too funny guys!  But I hate "tossing" because up here they are not dirt cheap, sssigh...

Plus with age I'm becoming more ..."sensitive"...  to them. So as much as I love them I have to be a little more  'circumspect' in their use.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 28, 2017)

and ohh yeah...   you are lucky to have that asian market so close that you can go on a regular basis.  Mine is a good 50 minutes away... on a good day. Plus I'm always in there for about 40 odd minutes.  This makes for a 3 hour trip.  So I only go about once a month... usually much longer.

Once I was specifically looking at their plain ordinary crimini (brown or white) mushrooms and I suddenly realized that they were twice the price of the local grocer! 

 LOL   *Buyer Beware!*

egads, I could go on and on here


----------



## Kayelle (May 28, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> This entire thread has made me smile...
> 
> I've posted before that Jeannie seldom cooks.. She makes a great quesadilla and a few other things in which she always uses green onions... Consequently, she *always* grabs a bunch of them when we shop... I smile and quietly toss the ones which go bad.. I have to humor my sweetie...
> 
> Ross



Ross...you're a wise man.  
My DH, the SousChef only cooks occasionally but he's a whizz helping in the kitchen and with the grocery shopping.
 My late husband only came in the kitchen when it was time to eat, and knew not a thing about shopping. I asked him once to pick up some green onions for me on his way home from work. He came home with brown onions and said they were the greenest ones he could find.


----------



## Just Cooking (May 28, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Ross...you're a wise man.
> My DH, the SousChef only cooks occasionally but he's a whizz helping in the kitchen and with the grocery shopping.
> My late husband only came in the kitchen when it was time to eat, and knew not a thing about shopping.* I asked him once to pick up some green onions for me on his way home from work. He came home with brown onions and said they were the greenest ones he could find*.


   Love it...  

Ross


----------

